# Bolero 680fb Mr11 or Mr16?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Could someone please advise 

The Bolero 680fb do they have Mr11 or Mr16 bulbs? Pre Led update.

I have changed some of the other type and want to change some of this type.

TIA

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I'm assuming you have a 2008 model? If so, the under locker spot lights and 'B' Pillar spot lights are currently GU4 / MR11 Dichroic (12V 10W).

Hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I'm assuming you have a 2008 model? If so, the under locker spot lights and 'B' Pillar spot lights are currently GU4 / MR11 Dichroic (12V 10W).
> 
> ...


Cheers Ash Much appreciated

Steve


----------

